# Not a bunny



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2008)

Yesterday, my son found our sheep had passed away. He'd become a pet and was a couple of years old. His wool hadn't been growing right and he wasn't keeping weight on so we were working on that and got him a nice blanket. The goat is fine and is little and young so I don't think the cold was the only issue. 

He was a good sheep. I hope he's frolicking in a green pasture now.

:sad:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 23, 2008)

That's awful. I'm so sorry, Pennie. 

:hug:

:rip:Montel. 

Emily


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 23, 2008)

I so sorry you lost Montel. I hope he is running and playing at the Bridge.


----------



## animal ry (Dec 23, 2008)

awwww im so sorry R.I.P


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry Pennie 

RIP Little Sheep


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am so sorry about Montel>

RIP sweetheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I didn't realize how attached I get to these sheep. We've never lost one. We've sold them and taken 2 ewes to a lady to breed/have as pets but never lost one at home and we've had him since he was just a couple of months old. I'll miss his morning "Baaaaa" to say hi to me as I leave.


----------



## Becca (Dec 23, 2008)

[HUG]

Do you have any pictures to share?


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Montel. It sounds like he really loved being in your family. He must of had a great life with you .

:rip:Montel,frolick free through the pastures at the bridge..



Karlee


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm sorry Bo...

No words are appropriate..

Z


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 25, 2008)

im so sorry.

RIP montel. Enjoy those nice yummy grass!
Im sure he had a great life with you.
Is there any special stories or photos you would like to share with us (if its not too hard)?

My PM box is happily opn for you.

Love Prisca. xx


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh no! I'm sorry to hear about this! 
Frolic free at the Bridge, Montel ink iris::rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'm still having a hard time with this. I keep listening as I walk out the door. I know people probably think I'm crazy cause when The goat would bleat I would say high to her (she's at the barn now) and when Montel would bah at me I would say hi to him from the front deck. I always say hello to my animals. Dakota immediately nickers at me when he hears me coming to the barn. 

I miss hearing Montel.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Bo, I know you love all your animals, and from what I've seen/heard on here, sheep seem to have great persnalities. How is your son taking it?

Jan


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 26, 2008)

Bo,

yeah how is your son? it must have been aweful to be the first to find out.. 


Love Prisca


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for asking. He's actually doing ok now. It was very hard at first for him, and there were real concerns cause people got him sheep stuff for Christmas but it seems he did fine - he'll be getting lambs in a couple of months- like I got him a stuffed lamb, and he got a lamb statue from someone.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 26, 2008)

That's good to hear.

I love the pic 



Prisca xx


----------



## JimD (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

How are things going?


----------

